# I can't stop laughing at this.....lol



## flexkill (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## ferret (Nov 14, 2014)

Reminded me of this weeks subway slap video:
WATCH: Man 'Smacks The Soul' Out Of Woman, Ignites Subway Brawl


----------



## flexkill (Nov 14, 2014)

ferret said:


> Reminded me of this weeks subway slap video:
> WATCH: Man 'Smacks The Soul' Out Of Woman, Ignites Subway Brawl



Great, Now I can't stop laughing at that.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 14, 2014)

U wat M8t?

Oh, hello ground.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll hook u in da gabba m8, I swear on me mum!


----------



## Grief (Nov 14, 2014)

Is the second guy to get knocked out smoking a pipe?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 14, 2014)

Weird how the first guy's response to getting hit was to plank.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 14, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Weird how the first guy's response to getting hit was to plank.



That's actually pretty common when mofos get knocked the .... out. There's a video (probably several actually) where two guys get a one hit KO and they both stiffen up like that. 

I found that pipe/whatever the .... flying out of the second guys face was the funniest thing about the gif. When shoes/hats/anything gets launched it always warrants a chuckle from me.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah that stiffening up is a biological response when there's enough blunt force trauma. Any fans of boxing or MMA will recognize it immediately as it means they're done for. The brain shuts down the body in an attempt to prevent further damage.

Also, it looks like the second guy was smoking a cigarette and it got knocked out of the way. If you look to the bottom left after he gets hit, you'll see an ember spark up.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 14, 2014)

The first guy was expecting the right and got the left, second guy was watching for the left and got the right!


----------



## flexkill (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## flexkill (Nov 19, 2014)

Found the video haha. One guy actually takes two punches from that dude and doesn't go down!


----------



## Captain Marbles (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice!

What are those glowing things flying around?


----------



## asher (Nov 25, 2014)

People's lit tobacco-or-other-product-of-choice.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 25, 2014)

asher said:


> People's lit tobacco-or-other-product-of-choice.



Or maybe they were leaving a Russian Rave.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 26, 2014)

lol...this needs to be re-titled "the offical sso - ppl getting knock out meme/vid thread"

i wanna see moarrrr!!!


----------



## 7stg (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## asher (Nov 26, 2014)

7stg said:


>



At least the guitar didn't fly off.

Priorities, people!


----------



## flexkill (Nov 26, 2014)

Mike said:


> http://media.giphy.com/media/pZjPF5UoTLvNK/giphy.gif



Dude made of jelly?


----------



## flexkill (Nov 26, 2014)

TIMBER!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 26, 2014)

theres prob another gif where the dude gets knocked out by those guys in the background that jump up


----------



## flexkill (Nov 26, 2014)

^^ Oh man what a douche.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 26, 2014)

flexkill said:


> ^^ Oh man what a douche.



Yeah I cringed when I saw it earlier. I wanted to say something, but didn't because I didn't wanna come off as a feminist douche. 

But goddamn that's just messed up...


----------



## flexkill (Nov 26, 2014)

Fvcking Mortal Kombat! 






That dude ain't looking too good after he hits the ground, for real though.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 27, 2014)

This thread is disgusting, intoxicated people fighting and provoking or risking having serious irreversible injuries for life probably because of stupid reasons, and a bunch of geeks (me included for the last time) enjoying these fights in their safe homes. Makes me lose faith in us humans.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 27, 2014)

chopeth said:


> This thread is disgusting, intoxicated people fighting and provoking or risking having serious irreversible injuries for life probably because of stupid reasons, and a bunch of geeks (me included for the last time) enjoying these fights in their safe homes. Makes me lose faith in us humans.



Dude, lighten up.

Why can't you just not visit the thread? Why do people have to go out of their way to be offended? That makes me lose some faith in humanity.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 27, 2014)

chopeth said:


> This thread is disgusting, intoxicated people fighting and provoking or risking having serious irreversible injuries for life probably because of stupid reasons, and a bunch of geeks (me included for the last time) enjoying these fights in their safe homes. Makes me lose faith in us humans.



this is very true....




















...the vids are still very funny tho


----------



## Xaios (Nov 27, 2014)

chopeth said:


> This thread is disgusting, intoxicated people fighting and provoking or risking having serious irreversible injuries for life probably because of stupid reasons, and a bunch of geeks (me included for the last time) enjoying these fights in their safe homes. Makes me lose faith in us humans.



While I'm not a fan of violence, thousands of bar fights happen across the globe every night of the week, and very seldomly do they result in anything more than cuts and bruises. It's drunk dumbasses blowing off steam, not OMG THE FOLLY OF MANKIND, so lighten up a bit, k?


----------



## chopeth (Nov 28, 2014)

Xaios said:


> While I'm not a fan of violence, thousands of bar fights happen across the globe every night of the week, and very seldomly do they result in anything more than cuts and bruises. It's drunk dumbasses blowing off steam, not OMG THE FOLLY OF MANKIND, so lighten up a bit, k?



The matter of it happening very frequently doesn't justify we get an amusement of it. Fortunately, as you say, I hope it mostly ends as cuts and bruises (doesn't seem like it in some gifs shown here) but anyway, I'm very relaxed even when my words show emphatic sadness for these poor thugs... anyway, this is just my opinion. Sorry to bother you, I'll never visit the thread again, don't want to spoil all this healthy fun.


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 28, 2014)

...... I thought it was pretty funny.....


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 30, 2014)

flexkill said:


> ^^ Oh man what a douche.



Would you feel differently if it had been a guy on the receiving end of that leg sweep?

Or was the girl the douche?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> Would you feel differently if it had been a guy on the receiving end of that leg sweep?
> 
> Or was the girl the douche?



both


----------



## flexkill (Dec 2, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> Would you feel differently if it had been a guy on the receiving end of that leg sweep?
> 
> Or was the girl the douche?



Oh look, a guy standing up for a mans right to protect himself from women. Throwing a drink on that douchebags face was no reason for him to sweep the leg Johnny, and it caused her to smack her head on the pavement. He should be in JAIL.

If you think what that asshole did is justified, well, we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 2, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> Would you feel differently if it had been a guy on the receiving end of that leg sweep?
> 
> Or was the girl the douche?



Because the girl in the gif was so built that it's even comparable

I always thought this one was funny:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

That leg sweep was pretty well executed, but I don't think he had to do that to homegirl...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

chopeth said:


> The matter of it happening very frequently doesn't justify we get an amusement of it. Fortunately, as you say, I hope it mostly ends as cuts and bruises (doesn't seem like it in some gifs shown here) but anyway, I'm very relaxed even when my words show emphatic sadness for these poor thugs... anyway, this is just my opinion. Sorry to bother you, I'll never visit the thread again, don't want to spoil all this healthy fun.



Tell that to the ppl who make television programming... The fact that spoiled brats are born every day doesn't stop us from following them with cameras to see just how much their lives are exactly like ours except w/ more money sprinkled in... 

You're spending an awful lot of time in here for not liking the subject matter...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

flexkill said:


> Oh look, a guy standing up for a mans right to protect himself from women. Throwing a drink on that douchebags face was no reason for him to sweep the leg Johnny, and it caused her to smack her head on the pavement. He should be in JAIL.
> 
> If you think what that asshole did is justified, well, we will just have to agree to disagree.



I get what you're sying, but what he did is no different from any of these other videos really... Same should be said for all these ppl. At the same time, it'd be wise for ANYONE that didn't want to be hit or attacked in some way, to not go out of their way to hit or attack other ppl.

I know we're not supposed to hit women and that her throwing her drink in his face really wasn't enough for someone to handle it the way he did, but at the same time, had she never approached him like that he might not have ever done it.

She did kind of provoke it. And her gender shouldn't protect her after the fact... 

Also...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnYp4W1IjT0


----------



## asher (Dec 2, 2014)

Not enough context for that one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

What if she's a cage fighter and can actually whoop him but he caught her off guard?


----------



## Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

Always thought these wasted ones were pretty funny too.


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 2, 2014)

LESS ETHICS

MORE KO GIFS


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

That girl who knocked her baby out is kinda thick... Was enjoying that til she murdered her baby...


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 2, 2014)

I need more sleep


----------



## Xaios (Dec 2, 2014)

The drink-throwing-leg-sweep one kinda lacks context. He might have given her a good reason to throw that drink at him, after all.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

Well the fact that he was willing to sweep the leg after a drink to the face is a good indication that that was proably the case... 

... Notice the lack of hesitation as well...


----------



## asher (Dec 2, 2014)

Xaios said:


> The drink-throwing-leg-sweep one kinda lacks context. He might have given her a good reason to throw that drink at him, after all.



What I meant, but said infinitely better


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 2, 2014)

Mike said:


> Always thought these wasted ones were pretty funny too.


I'm an awful person -- I love the ones where the baby gets kicked around by a really energetic dancer. They just disappear offscreen.

I assume they aren't snuff films, otherwise there'd be more of an uproar following them around on the internet.

Also, I think I would prefer those with the "unnecessary explosion" meme.


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 2, 2014)

flexkill said:


> Oh look, a guy standing up for a mans right to protect himself from women. Throwing a drink on that douchebags face was no reason for him to sweep the leg Johnny, and it caused her to smack her head on the pavement. He should be in JAIL.
> 
> If you think what that asshole did is justified, well, we will just have to agree to disagree.



Oh look, another white knight swooping in to protect defenseless damsels in distress. I'm not defending men's rights, I'm defending ANYONE'S right to defend themselves against ANYONE. Would I have reacted with violence if a woman had thrown a drink in my face? Nah. Well, maybe if she had thrown the whole glass along with it. Have I ever used violence against a girl? Nah, but I've never been in a situation I believed would call for it.

But let's take the "subway slap" video for example. If anyone was coming at me throwing a punch like that, they should expect one in return, male or female. I think by the time we reach adulthood, we've all learned that there are potential consequences for acts of physical violence against others (they might just be able to kick your ass!). I know all of you who use size difference as an example wouldn't think twice about a small guy getting his ass whooped by a much bigger guy because he thought he was tough shit. 


TL;DR: Welcome to the real world, where people don't put up with other people's shit.


----------



## Black43 (Dec 2, 2014)

flexkill said:


> Fvcking Mortal Kombat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a powerful kick to the throat, man. Be surprised if he hadn't been killed instantly.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Xaios (Dec 2, 2014)

The kid poses at the end like he just won a Pokemon duel.

Seriously though, wtf is going on in that image??


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

^Win


----------



## Black43 (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's some more of those "wasted" GTA themed ones:


----------



## Dooky (Dec 2, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I get what you're sying, but what he did is no different from any of these other videos really... Same should be said for all these ppl. At the same time, it'd be wise for ANYONE that didn't want to be hit or attacked in some way, to not go out of their way to hit or attack other ppl.
> 
> I know we're not supposed to hit women and that her throwing her drink in his face really wasn't enough for someone to handle it the way he did, but at the same time, had she never approached him like that he might not have ever done it.
> 
> ...


Had it been a 10 year old kid, or an 85 year old woman, would you be saying: "Your age shouldn't protect you after the fact"?
Seriously, a woman threw a drink on him. Totally does not justify physical violence.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 2, 2014)

metaljohn said:


> stuff



Yeah dude, I'm a white knight because a dude swept a girls legs out from under her and caused her to smack her head on the pavement. I would have called dude out if it would have been another dude he'd done it to as well.

The facts are, in the real world you don't punch, kick, or bodyslam someone for throwing a drink in your face. If you think that chick threw a drink in his face for no reason...well we are done here.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

Dooky said:


> Had it been a 10 year old kid, or an 85 year old woman, would you be saying: "Your age shouldn't protect you after the fact"?
> Seriously, a woman threw a drink on him. Totally does not justify physical violence.


Given the context in which I said it and everything I said just before that, yes. Quit being a nitpicky bitch...

I literally said in that block you quoted that what he did wasn't justified and you chose to ignore that just to make a stupid comment. Furthermore, her gender happened to be the topic of conversation, whether explicit or implicit... We were watching dudes punch dudes in the face w/ no one so much as batting an eye. So whether explicit or implicit, the comments (at least a lot of the initial ones) were provoked by the difference in gender and you know it--hence my comments on gender. 

And to sum it all up. I cannot control what others do. But I can control what I do. And I know that my actions can provoke others to do "things" beyond my control. Hence... I keep my fvcking hands to myself to minimize the likelihood of my leg being swept on the side of a pool causing me to face plant in front of all my friends. It might happen anyway, who knows...


----------



## flexkill (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2014)

^Also asking for it...


----------



## Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

#stopvirtualmimeabuse


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 2, 2014)

You know, they say a mime is a terrible thing to waste...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 2, 2014)

also funny...


----------



## Dooky (Dec 2, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Given the context in which I said it and everything I said just before that, yes. Quit being a nitpicky bitch...
> 
> I literally said in that block you quoted that what he did wasn't justified and you chose to ignore that just to make a stupid comment. Furthermore, her gender happened to be the topic of conversation, whether explicit or implicit... We were watching dudes punch dudes in the face w/ no one so much as batting an eye. So whether explicit or implicit, the comments (at least a lot of the initial ones) were provoked by the difference in gender and you know it--hence my comments on gender.
> 
> And to sum it all up. I cannot control what others do. But I can control what I do. And I know that my actions can provoke others to do "things" beyond my control. Hence... I keep my fvcking hands to myself to minimize the likelihood of my leg being swept on the side of a pool causing me to face plant in front of all my friends. It might happen anyway, who knows...


Calm down dude. 
I commented on something you said that stood out to me, which I interpreted to be you justifying it in some way. After all, you did say: She did kind of provoke it. And her gender shouldn't protect her after the fact... 
I didn't mean to offend you or imply that you condone violence against women (which I'm sure you don't).
But to make you happy I'll edit my previous post to include your full comment so others can read the full context that rationalises that last sentence...


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2014)

This thread delivers.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, they are real bitch!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 3, 2014)

People aren't even safe with balloons...







Just like with this thread, there's a lot of what the ....ery going on in this gif:


----------



## asher (Dec 3, 2014)

Forrest_H said:


>



Oh god I love that one.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 3, 2014)

Relevant:


----------



## Black43 (Dec 4, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> People aren't even safe with balloons...
> 
> Just like with this thread, there's a lot of what the ....ery going on in this gif:


Wot. So much wot.


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2014)

Dooky said:


> Calm down dude.
> I commented on something you said that stood out to me, which I interpreted to be you justifying it in some way. After all, you did say: &#8220;She did kind of provoke it. And her gender shouldn't protect her after the fact...&#8221;
> I didn't mean to offend you or imply that you condone violence against women (which I'm sure you don't).
> But to make you happy I'll edit my previous post to include your full comment so others can read the full context that rationalises that last sentence...



Next time read the WHOLE thing... And actually think before speaking... I know knees jerk quickly, but we must contain ourselves. And your quote already contained the part I was talking about, dumbass... I also said that in my last post. Reading comprehension is something you really had to work on isn't it?


----------



## Dooky (Dec 7, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Next time read the WHOLE thing... And actually think before speaking... I know knees jerk quickly, but we must contain ourselves. And your quote already contained the part I was talking about, dumbass... I also said that in my last post. Reading comprehension is something you really had to work on isn't it?


Hahaha! 
Dude, time to step away from the keyboard. Nearly 20,000 post on a forum & the above reaction suggests you take the internet waaaaaaay too seriously  So dry those tears, clean that sand out of your vagina, stay off the forums for a bit & maybe go outside once in awhile 
If you can't see what's wrong with your post in question, then, well, I think you'll find it's you who is the "dumbass", good sir.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2014)

I've finally found a knockout video worthy of a guitar forum. I cannot stop laughing at this because it reminds me of how I feel when I walk into a music store...

Zakk Wylde Punches Guy Who Can&#8217;t Play &#8220;Stairway to Heaven&#8221; « Guitar Aficionado


----------

